# Prova XGL senza timori : Kororaa XGL LiveCD

## .:deadhead:.

Quanto sono rimasti a bocca aperta dopo aver visto alcuni dei numerosi filmati che illustrano le capacità di XGL? 

E quanti sono andati poi a leggere come fare ad installar XGL sulla propria gentoo?

Bene per tutti quelli che venerano l'eye candy ma col PC ci lavorano anche e vorebbero evitare di rompere la propria installazione ecco la soluzione: kororaa XGL LiveCD.

I ragazzi del progetto Kororaa, basato su gentoo, hanno rilasciato questo fantastico liveCD che ci permetterà di apprezzare il lavoro sin qui svolto senza andare ad intaccare un solo bit del ns sistema. Qui trovate la lista delle schede video compatibili con XGL

Come potete immaginare il server che ospitava la iso è stato preso letteralmente d'assalto!  :Very Happy:  Per scaricarlo quindi vi consiglio di usare bittorrent. Inutile dire che sarebbe gentile lasciar aperto il client bittorrent il può possibile, dopo aver terminato il download del file, così da permettere agli altri di scaricare.

buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

a parte il discorso live-xgl, usare kororaa per installare gentoo, mi sembra veramente una bella cosa!  qualcuno l'ha provata? l'unica cosa è che mi sembra non si possano settare le flag..

----------

## unz

Io uso ormai da diverso tempo Gororaa [sia x86 che 64] per fare le installazioni sui pc dei miei amici [altrimenti col menga che mettono su gentoo] ... a parte le USE, è una bomba ... ma tanto una volta che la metti su, aggiusti il make.conf [per me troppo azzardato, uso appena 2 flags] e je dai giù de emerge world -uDpv

----------

## Ic3M4n

dal link che hai passato ho visto che anche la mia mobility 9600 è supportata   :Shocked: . pensavo non ci fosse ancora il supporto per i driver mesa.

----------

## ercoppa

ragazzi che figata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ho provato la live, è stupenda!! MI avevano detto che ra abbastanza instabile il tutto, invece c'ho giocherellato quasi un ora e non ho mai visto problemi, quasi quasi l'installto sulla mia bella gentoo, certo dovrei vedere se con kde va così liscio come con gnome. Cmq sono troppo entusiasta

----------

## CarloJekko

provata.... 

ma è pazzesca.. ma poi è velocissima.. io pensavo che dietro quei filmati ci fossero davvero dei cluster.. invece wa..

 anche con un amd 2200+  con geforce 440 mx

----------

## Bionicle

Ho creato il cd ma una volta ce ha caricato tutto e mi loggo si blocca tutto con una schermata variopinta e il problema sta, secondo me, nella configurazione di X11, se volete altri dati in più me lo dite che ve li posto.

Dati tecnici del mio portatile:

Acer Aspire 2003wlmi

intel pentium-m 1.6GHz

ati mobility radeon 9200 64Mb

All'interno del log di X11 leggo questo:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
> ...

 

Dunque la scheda sembrerebbe configurata.

Cosa può essere causato allora l'errore?

----------

## codadilupo

a me il livecd rimane fermo a "mounting read-write in tmpfs"

dopo un quarto d'ora a pc (tre!) ho deciso che i prossimi portatile e lettore CD li faro' scegliere a qualcun'altro... é già il terzo livecd sperimentale che non mi parte!!!  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

domanda (forse banale) ad entrambi: avete verifica l'md5 dell'immagine prima di masterizzarla e la avete controllara una volta masterizzato il cd?

----------

## codadilupo

oh, yes  :Wink: 

Ma il mio é un problema atavico. L'unica versione del'RR4 che son riuscito a far andare é quella su DVD (quella su CD fallisce miseramente il boot). Idem con il livecd del 3ddesktop e ora questo: non c'e' speranza, per il miei lettori combo e non  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

coda porta i suddetti drive al gentoopub che li si purifica con alcool: non è possibile che tu sia così fortunato!  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

Pure a me nn va,anche se ho una misera Radeon 7500 Mobility...il problema e' che nn trova alcuni moduli all'avvio di X, in particolare speedo, glx e GLcore......e poi m da un errore dicendo che nn riesce a scrivere delle impostazioni della tastiera in un file in /usr...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

anche a me sulla Radeon 7500 Mobility del portatile non va. Sulla Radeon 9600 Pro del fisso, va che è una meraviglia; ma giuro che è la prossima che compro sarà NVidia. Forse consuma troppo processore nei momenti in cui si muove e ad essere proprio pignoli, si nota un impercettibile scattino quando una finestra si "ferma" dopo che la si è sbattuta a destra e a manca. La cosa più sbalorditiva è quando avvi un filmato, lo rendi trasparente e ruoti lo schermo: il filmato continua ad andare, fregandosene del fatto che è "deformato" dalla prospettiva... E' incredibile; e se consideriamo che è solo agli inizi...

----------

## horace

veramente bellissimo!

avrei un paio di domande:

-c'è la possibilità di avere lo sfondo del desktop in movimento come nel filmato sulla wiki?

-si può "installare" quel livecd, in modo da avere xgl,gnome e compagnia bella già pronto all'uso, e da utilizzare come una normale gentoo (emerge)?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

Io rinuncio. Semmai provo da un mio amico che a Nvidia per vedere se va. Giuro che il prossimo pc lo prendo con Nvidia   :Very Happy:  .

Ciao

----------

## Dece

Sono veramente senza parole  :Shocked: 

Inoltre ho provato a farci di tutto (anche a giocare a neverwinter nights) e non è mai crashato  :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

Bellissimo, sto proprio scrivendo dal liveCD. Non sembra avere nessun problema, anche se adesso diro` [dannata tastiera inglese] una cosetta fuori dal coro. Funziona meglio sul mio portatile con Ati [X700] che sul fisso su Nvidia [GeForce4 MX], dove va proprio male, sarebbe meglio dire non va. Penso che probabilmente la colpa sia della scarsa RAM sul fisso, solo 256Mb, anche se non sono riuscito ad indagare molto.

Byez

EDIT Mi e` crashato un paio di volte. Si blocca tutto e basta, mah... [ecco perche` sshd parte all avvio]

----------

## Luca89

L'ho provato e devo dire che xgl è veramente fantastico. Il livecd è partito tranquillamente senza problemi e non è crashato nemmeno una volta.  :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

ci rinuncio.

Ho provato ad installarlo.

quando ho finito, prima non partiva compizrc. quando poi son riusciuto a far partire compizrc non partiva piu' Xgl.

Ho capito il messaggio: il mio karma mi sta dicendo: "Se vuoi le icone fighe, segui la via della mela... Mac OSX"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cerberos86

 :Shocked:  ..... no comment...   :Shocked:  ....

----------

## Sasdo

l'ho provato sul mio pc fisso (il portatile si rifiuta persino di avviare il cd  :Neutral:   ) e devo dire che è veramente uno spettacolo!!!

fluidissimo!!

ci ho giocato poco ma devo dire che è veramente bello!!

me vuole portatile con scheda nvidia!! ;_;

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> l'ho provato sul mio pc fisso (il portatile si rifiuta persino di avviare il cd   ) e devo dire che è veramente uno spettacolo!!!
> 
> fluidissimo!!
> 
> ci ho giocato poco ma devo dire che è veramente bello!!
> ...

 

Qualcuno ha PER AZZARDO provato il live-cd con una scheda diversa da da nvidia/Ati??? Cioé, per quelli come me che hanno una scheda integrata intel o simili, non c'è assolutamente speranza neanche di provare semplicemente Xgl???

----------

## Anthony55789

Bella sta distro pero preferisco aspettare che venga un qualcosa di piu stabile e sopratutto con piu effetti e che ci sia su di questi una buona possibilità di gestione.

Poi fate conto che nella prossima release della distro di lxnay (che è un dvd pieno di pachetti e non come questa limitata al solo gnome e in formato cd) si potrà provare le potenzialità di questo desktop virtuale.

----------

## xoen

 *unz wrote:*   

> Io uso ormai da diverso tempo Gororaa [sia x86 che 64] per fare le installazioni sui pc dei miei amici [altrimenti col menga che mettono su gentoo] ... a parte le USE, è una bomba ...
> 
> 

 

Mhm...interessante, potresti darmi più informazioni approposito di gororaa, a cominciare dal sito  :Smile:  Non trovo niente! Tu ai tuoi amici installi questa gororaa o kororaa? S'installa come una distro normale ma poi è una gentoo a tutti gli effetti se non ho capito male, cambia qualcosa rispetto a VLOS? No perchè l'idea d'installare una gentoo facile è allettante  :Wink:  Anche se forse per convertire la gente è preferibile usare ubuntu (bestemmia?).

PS: Ovviamente anche io, come penso anche voi, ho avuto un orgasmo plurimo dovuto all'esposizione ad XGL, tralaltro l'ho fatto provare a mio fratello più piccolo e s'è intrippato peggio di me...e questo la dice lunga sulla fetta di utenti che GNU/Linux potrebbe guadagnare con certe tecnologie...

----------

## Luca89

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Anche se forse per convertire la gente è preferibile usare ubuntu (bestemmia?).

 

Dipende, ho avuto esperienza di due persone che ho cercato di far convertire a linux con ubuntu ma non ci sono riuscito, ora usano gentoo e sono molto più soddisfatti.

----------

## mrfree

ahhhh veramente di lusso 'sto xgl  :Wink: 

Provato sul mio desktop (Athlon 2400+ con ATI 9600XT e 1G DDR) fluidissimo mi ha fatto venire voglia di installarlo sulla mia gentoo "ufficiale"  :Smile: 

----------

## mukele

Per chi ancora non lo sapesse anche la prossima release di RR64 prevede al suo interno GLX (l'uscita è prevista per il 15 marzo) il sito è qui:

http://www.lxnaydesign.net/

----------

## codadilupo

 *mukele wrote:*   

> Per chi ancora non lo sapesse anche la prossima release di RR64 prevede al suo interno GLX (l'uscita è prevista per il 15 marzo) il sito è qui:
> 
> http://www.lxnaydesign.net/

 

allora forse ho qualche speranza di vederlo in azione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho provato il livecd su una unichrome, su un nvidia geforce 2 mx 400, su una ati 9600xt, e non va su nulla..... ma pecccchè?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

sulla prima ok, non è ufficialmente supportata, ma sulle altre?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mukele

E' disponibile la release 3.01b con kde e gnome + XGL. E' disponibile anche un video qui: 

http://www.lxnaydesign.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=163&Itemid=2

----------

## bashroot

qualcuno hai idea di come poter cambiare i temi su kororaa , visto che la voce nel menù fa crashare gnome-theme manager??? mentre se si avvia senza xgl li si puo cambiare normalmente

----------

## u238

raga io avevo insallato xgl sul fisso ancora quando era agli inizi (mesetti fa).. mi era piaciuto moltissimo, ma era ancora molto instabile, mi crashava ogni 20 min!! 3 giorni fa ho scaricato kororaa e l'ho provata sul portatile (nvidia 7300 go)... c'ho giocherellato per 2 orette buone, provando ogni cosa possibile (incluse le cose che facevano crashare le versioni precedenti).. e niente! stabilissimo! Non ci ho neanche pensato 1 attimo, vai di modular X e glx a gogo  :Very Happy:  . ora ho gnome+compiz da 2 giorni e non mi è mai crashato, e l'ho veramente stressato!!! Sono soddifatissimo, anche di aver deciso di optare per un portatile con nvidia  :Wink: 

byez

----------

## codadilupo

 *bashroot wrote:*   

> qualcuno hai idea di come poter cambiare i temi su kororaa , visto che la voce nel menù fa crashare gnome-theme manager??? mentre se si avvia senza xgl li si puo cambiare normalmente

 

a me crasha la finestra, ma il tema mi viene cmq modificato.... la rottura, al momento e' non poter provarne di diversi senza dover anche riavviare l'applicazione, ma una volta deciso il tema riesco cmq ad applicarlo... tieni conto che probabilmente il crash è dovuto al fatto che la parte 'metacity' del tema fa probabilmente a pugni con XGL... probabilmente un tema specifico non romperebbe le balle.

Coda

----------

## zoster

ciao!

torno a linux dopo 5 mesi (un fulmine mi ha bruciato 3 hhd, 440 ggiga in tutto)

ma non avevo voglia di riconpilarmi gentoo da capo (athlonXP 2500+, 1 giga di ram, 6600gt)

ho provato rr4 e l'ho installata, ora la sto usando da circa una settimana.

la distro sembra piuttosto stabile, a parte alcuni crash riproducendo un dvd e qualche schermata nera...

compiz e xgl sono meravigliosi, anche agitando la finestra trasparente di vlc col fimato che va la cpu rimane su carichi di lavoro molto bassi(35%max)...   :Shocked: 

sto valutando se sia usabile..forse con un po' di lavoro di taglia, cuci, ricompila si  ottiene qualcosa di stabile..

 :Laughing: 

----------

## LastHope

 *unz wrote:*   

> Io uso ormai da diverso tempo Gororaa [sia x86 che 64] per fare le installazioni sui pc dei miei amici [altrimenti col menga che mettono su gentoo] ... a parte le USE, è una bomba ... ma tanto una volta che la metti su, aggiusti il make.conf [per me troppo azzardato, uso appena 2 flags] e je dai giù de emerge world -uDpv

 

Ciao a tutti,

riporto in auge questo topic per alcune domande...

Ieri ho scaricato il LiveCD di Kororaa per vedere come andasse...sul fisso nada, sul portatile (ATI 9200) parte, ma resta uno schermo tristemente nero...

Per curiosità (volevo vederlo in azione!!) lo provo sul portatile della ragazza...bellissimo, fantastico, tant'è che oggi la mia ragazza mi ha chiesto "Allora, mi installi Linux?!?!?"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Visto che le mie passate installazioni son state:

Una Mandrake

Gentoo, ma era un'installation party...ovvero, io seguivo sì come si faceva, ma saperlo ripetere...aspetterei prima un nuovo computer mio prima di rovinarne uno altrui  :Sad: 

Quindi...ho visto che appena parte Kororaa si potrebbe già installare...dispone quindi di strumenti appositi per il resize delle partizion? (Stile qtparted/diskdrake?)

Esiste una guida precisa su come poi posso modificare Kororaa per avere una Gentoo vera e propria?

Grazie a tutti

LastHope

P.S.: Un cent a chi indovina come mai sul portatile della ragazza va... :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ha una nvidia?

a parte questo... se vuoi un'installazione giÃ  fatta non ottimizzata solo da rifinire se hai compilato il tuo pc con delle cflag compatibili con il suo pc potresti fare semplicemente uno stage4 della tua installazione ed infine riadattargliela. ricompili il kernel, modifichi fstab grub xorg etc etc. in questo modo in un paio d'ore hai un sistema funzionante.

----------

## LastHope

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ha una nvidia?
> 
> a parte questo... se vuoi un'installazione giÃ  fatta non ottimizzata solo da rifinire se hai compilato il tuo pc con delle cflag compatibili con il suo pc potresti fare semplicemente uno stage4 della tua installazione ed infine riadattargliela. ricompili il kernel, modifichi fstab grub xorg etc etc. in questo modo in un paio d'ore hai un sistema funzionante.

 

Sì un'nvidia (anche da parte mia  :Razz:  ) 

A dire il vero, visto che da me non c'è installato Xorg modulare e XGL, forse non converrebbe...essendo poi portatili diversi, con usi diversi (io studio ingegneria informatica e quindi stra colmo di tutto ciò che può servire per programmare...lei invece studia ingegneria meccanica...), e epoche diverse (il mio è vecchio, il suo è di quest'anno...)... anche se le CFLAGS son solo "-O2 -march=i686 -pipe", quindi forse abbastanza compatibile....

Boh...ero curioso più che altro capire come fare partendo da Kororaa...avendo già XGL che le funzioni, sarebbe meglio!  :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

